# Poseidon



## Poseidon28 (Apr 19, 2015)

I recently purchased a blue and green betta. He caught my eye because he was very active. He is my first betta, but I have done extensive research before I purchased him. He lives in a aqueon four g tank with a LED light . He has a thermometer and heater. I keep him at 80 degrees F. He has a sponge filter powered by a tetra whisper air pump. He has a double archway and two plants.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

He sounds cool! Can u post any pictures?


----------



## Poseidon28 (Apr 19, 2015)

superswimmer said:


> He sounds cool! Can u post any pictures?


Sorry , I am new here so I don't know how. Please tell me if you don't mind and I will post some pictures.


----------



## Poseidon28 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here he is!


----------



## Poseidon28 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here is his tank.


----------



## Poseidon28 (Apr 19, 2015)

I haven't posted to this thread in a while. I am proud to say that I have had Poseidon for 31 days!

Here is a pic


----------

